# Honda EZ 2500



## rickbmac (Jun 15, 2016)

Received a non running Honda EZ 2500 generator. Has no compression. Valves move freely. Removed head to inspect cylinder. Cylinder, piston, ring assembly seemed to hold suction. My question is whether the cam might have jumped and if that would have been the reason for no compression?


----------



## trike17 (Jun 15, 2016)

*non start*

most hondas have an automatic decompressor on cam.they will sometimes stick if not used for a while or not had oil changed regularly


----------



## rickbmac (Jun 15, 2016)

is there any way to unstick that Decompressor without tearing the engine apart? It looks as though it is a GX200 engine?


----------

